# My Columbian just wants to sleep!



## james.w (Jan 11, 2011)

First off I don't have experience with colombians, so take this with a grain of salt. I'm pretty sure colombians don't hibernate. If you have been digging him up since day one that would cause him to be stressed and not have time to settle in. I would just completely leave him alone for at least a week. Only go in the cage to spot clean and change water. After that try feeding and keep doing things in the cage to get him used to your presence and learn you aren't going to hurt him. I wouldn't try to handle him for at least a month because it seems maybe you have been a little to aggresive with digging him out and such. Never dig him out or take him from his hide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

I was under the impression that Colombians didn`t hibernate.. I would give him some space and not mess with him other than to provide water and maybe food and a heat lamp .. For them to be upset for a week isn`t uncommon after going to a new home ..Tho he should be getting settled in . Digging him up is a great way to make them not trust you [mean].. If he is hibernating that won`t make him mean ..


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

most of the time colo. dont brumate( mammals hibernate not reptiles) but if the season is right, meaning you dont keep your enclosure warm, the reptile just mite dozz off! Argentines are deff. known for this but i have owned many LARGE and rare reptiles from all over and have been able to keep them from brumation you jus have to slow feeding down to ensure no heavy reptiles(fatties!! Tegu's love food!!! we all know this!! haha)....  have a nice day bro!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 8, 2011)

_I don't get it,.. was the Op suppose to be a post on another thread but started a new thread on accident?

For the rest Colombians Do brumate, and certain Reptiles Do Hibernate._


----------



## DiamondCreek (Apr 1, 2011)

Note to self. Quit digging up my Tegu.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 1, 2011)

I sprayed the tank down and mine popped up...does that count as digging up?


----------



## james.w (Apr 1, 2011)

This is wierd, I don't know why this is showing up as me starting this thread. 

To answer your question Thomas, spraying is a safe way to get them to come up.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 1, 2011)

james.w said:


> This is wierd, I don't know why this is showing up as me starting this thread.
> 
> To answer your question Thomas, spraying is a safe way to get them to come up.




I wouldn't say it's a "way to get them to come up", but, instead, that if your tegu came up because you sprayed, then it is what it is. 

The only reason for the clarification is that a lot of folks with tegus, especially newbies, might see that as THE means to get their tegus to come up if they're too impatient to wait for nature to take its course. I'm just envisioning scads of brumating tegus being blasted with water by impatient tegu keepers.


----------



## james.w (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification slideaboot. By no means did I mean anyone should use this way to get your tegu out of the substrate. More that it won't ruin the trust if he does happen to come up from you spraying your enclosure.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 1, 2011)

I knew what you meant--you're on top of your game.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

My Colombian has slept a lot the whole time I've had him; more in the winter of course...there were times he wouldn't come out for as many as 4-5 days at a time. When seasons change, he comes out daily again, but there are still times when he only basks for a couple hours and goes back to bed. Usually depends on if he's had a very active day the day before, or if he's eaten more than normal the day before.


----------

